# اقسام الدهانات



## اسلام ابوطبل (26 يناير 2011)

أقسام الدهانات

تنقسم الدهانات إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1. دهانات و ورنيشات معمارية.
2. دهانات و ورنيشات صناعية.
3. دهانات و ورنيشات عازلة.
4-1 الدهانات المعمارية:
تنقسم الدهانات المعمارية إلى:
4-1-1 الدهانات المائية المستحلبة (Emulsion Paint):
يوجد العديد من الدهانات المعمارية التقليدية المائية مثل الدهان بالجير والغراء وبالديستمبر وبالبلاستيك, كذلك يوجد أنواع متطورة من الدهانات المائية مثل الكوارتز والجرافياتو والبلاستيك النصف لامع.
(4-1-1- أ) دهان الجير:
يعتبر من أقدم الدهانات المائية وأرخصها وإن كان استعماله قليل حالياً نظراً لما يحدثه من تأثير على الأيدي وعلى جميع الأجزاء التي يتعرض لها الجسم, كذلك نظراً لظهور أنواع متطورة وحديثة وسريعة من الدهانات المائية مثل الدهان بالبلاستيك.
يحضر دهان الجير بتسخين حجر الجير أو الطباشير فترتفع درجة حرارة الحجر فيتحول من كربونات الكالسيوم إلى أكسيد الكالسيوم وهو الحجر الجيري.
والجير الذي يصلح للدهان هو الجير السلطاني الذي يصنع في أفران خاصة (قمائن), ويكون عبارة عن قطع صلبة يتم صب الماء إليها فتنتفخ وترتفع درجة الحرارة ويعرف بالجير المطفى (أيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) ويجب أن يكون الجير تام الطفى.
تجهيز دهان الجير:
1- يجب أن يكون الجير السلطاني متشبع تماماً بالماء حتى يكون مناسباً للاستخدام في الدهانات لذلك يتم تجهيز براميل توضع بها كمية مياه لمنتصفها ثم يتم وضع الجير قطعة قطعة حتى تصل إلى ثلاثة أرباع البرميل وذلك حتى لا يحدث انفجار ما بين يوم أو يومين حتى يتحول إلى الجير المطفى (أيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) ويترسب في القاع على هيئة عجينة.
2- يتم التقليب الجيد بخلاط أو يدوياً بقطعة خشب مناسبة ثم يتم التصفية بسلك ناعم.
3- يضاف اللون المذاب في الماء بالكمية المناسبة حسب اللون المطلوب ويلاحظ أن اللون يفتح كثيراً بعد الجفاف.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

4- يضاف ملح الطعام (كلوريد الصوديوم) أو الشبه بالنسب الآتية: 
• الملح بنسبة 1 : 30
• الشبه بنسبة 1 : 40
وفائدة الملح أو الشبه هو تثبيت الجير على الحوائط.

5- في حالة دهان الجير على الواجهات يضاف كمية بسيطة من زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي لزيادة قابلة التشغيل.
6- يعتبر الجير من الدهانات الصحية للمباني داخلياً وخارجياً.
طريقة دهان الجير:
1- يمكن دهن الجير بالفرشاة أو بالرش بماكينة يدوية أو كهربائية.
2- في حالة دهان الجير بالفرشاة يتم دهان الوجه الأول في اتجاه ثم يدهن الوجه الثاني باتجاه متعامد على الوجه الأول وذلك بعد تمام جفاف الوجه الأول.
3- في حالة الدهان بالرش يتم رش الوجه الأول وبعد جفافه يتم رش الوجه الثاني عمودياً على الوجه الأول.
4- يجب أن يتم استخدام ملونات أكاسيد لا تتأثر بقلوية الجير.
5- يجب تنظيف السطح جيداً قبل الدهان.
(4-1-1 ب) الدهان بالغراء:
1- يعتبر من الدهانات قليلة التكلفة أيضاً ولكنه أغلى من دهان الجير.
2- يتفوق عن دهان الجير بإعطائه سطحاً ناعماً وألواناً أحسن و أوضح من الدهان بالجير.
3- يجب أن يجهز السطح وينظف جيداً ويزال أي دهان قديم قبل البدء في الدهان بالغراء.
تجهيز الدهان بالغراء:
1- يتكون هذا الدهان من الأسبيداج والغراء والماء والأكاسيد الملونة.
2- يتم تجهيز كمية مناسبة من الأسبيداج (كربونات الكالسيوم) ويتم نخلها بمنخل مناسب وتترك في الماء لمدة تتراوح ما بين يوم إلى يومين ثم يقلب جيداً ويتم تصفيته.
3- يتم نقع كمية مناسبة من الغراء في الماء بنسبة 1 : 3 والانتظار حتى يتم التشرب بالكامل ثم يوضع على نار هادئة ثم يضاف إليه الماء الساخن حتى يكون في قوام البلاستيك.
4- يتم تجهيز الأكاسيد الملونة ثم تخلط بالأسبيداج ويتم عمل فواتير للألوان وتحديد اللون المطلوب مع ملاحظة أن الجفاف يجعل اللون أفتح درجة.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

5- يتم إضافة الغراء إلى الأسبيداج بنسبة 1 : 30. 
6- الغراء المستخدم في هذا النوع من الغراء الحيواني المتوفر على هيئة ألواح أو صفائح سائلة أو غراء حمص.
طريقة دهان الغراء:
1- يتم تنظيف الحائط جيداً ودهانها بالماء والصابون بنسبة 1 : 40 أو بالماء والغراء بنسبة 1 : 50 وهو ما يسمى بعملية التجليخ وذلك لتسهيل عملية الدهان وغلق مسام الحوائط.
2- يتم الدهان بالفرشاة فيتم دهان الوجه الأول في اتجاه وبعد الجفاف يتم دهان الوجه الثاني في اتجاه عمودي على الوجه الأول.
3- في حالة الدهان بالرش يجب أن يكون الوجه الأول في اتجاه والوجه الثاني في اتجاه عمودي عليه وذلك بعد تمام جفاف الوجه الأول مع ضرورة أن تكون حركة الرش دائرية.
(4-1-1 ج) الديستمبر:
1- من الدهانات المائية القديمة ويوجد على هيئة مسحوق أو سائل ويوجد منه نوعان الأول للغسيل والثاني غير قابل للغسيل.
2- يتكون النوع الغير قابل للغسيل من الغراء الحيواني مع المواد الملونة والمواد المائية المناسبة ثم تطحن جيداً ثم يضاف إليها البنتونيت أو الميثيل سليلوز لسهولة التشغيل مع إضافة المواد الحافظة.
3- يتكون النوع القابل للغسيل من الكازين كمادة رابطة ث يضاف محلول الأمونيا مع إضافة 1% من بيكربونات البوتاسيوم من وزن الكازين وهذا يجعله قابل للغسيل ثم يضاف الأسبيداج أو أكسيد الزنك بنسبة 1 : 8 من الكازين ثم يضاف الكاولين بنسبة 2: 1 من الكازين مع إضافة الميثيل سيلولوز ويلي ذلك خلط هذه المكونات وطحنها.
طريقة دهان الديستمبر:
1- يجب أن يكون السطح نظيفاً وألا يكون مصقولاً.
2- يجب أن يكون السطح أيضاً مستوياً وألا يكون منعماً أو أصماً.
(4-1-1-د) الدهانات ببوية البلاستيك :
الدهانات المائية المعروفة باسم بوية البلاستيك من أحدث أنواع الدهانات على الإطلاق والتي تطورت تطوراً كبيراً وأصبحت تنافس جميع أنواع الدهانات الأخرى مثل الدهانات ببوية اللاكية.
أسباب تفوق هذه الدهانات:
1- سرعة الدهان وجفافه.

الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

2- إمكانية الحصول على ألوان بدرجات مختلفة لا يمكن الحصول عليها من أي نوع من الدهانات الأخرى.
3- استحداث أنواع لامعة ونصف لامعه وقابلة للغسيل.
4- سهولة التصنيع والتطبيق.
5- رخص الثمن كخامات ومصنعيات.
6- سهولة التنظيف وإمكانية دهان وجه جديد بعد فترة.
أنوع دهان بوية البلاستيك :
1- دهانات البلاستيك المطفي.
2- دهانات البلاستيك اللامع.
3- دهانات البلاستيك النصف لامع.
مكونات بوية البلاستيك :
تدخل في صناعة الدهانات البلاستيك العديد من الخامات التي تطورت تطوراً كبيراً مثل:
1- البوليمرات ( POLYMERS): مثل بوليمر الأكليريك أو بوليمر الأستيرين أكليريلك وهي الخامات التي تعطى للدهانات المستحلبة المائية نوعاً متميزاً من حيث الصلابة واللمعان ومقاومة تأثير الكيماويات.
2- يدخل في صناعة البلاستيك مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم التي تعطي البياض الشاهق والتغطية على الحوائط وقد يستعاض عن هذه المادة باستخدام الليثيبون (الزنك) أو أكسيد الزنك.
3- يدخل أيضاً في تركيبات بوية البلاستيك مواد حافضة مناسبة.
خطوات الدهان ببوية البلاستيك :
1- من الأمور الهامة للإتمام الجيد لأي نوع من أنواع الدهانات سواء المعمارية أو الصناعية أو العازلة أو الورنيشات هو تجهيز السطح لهذا الدهان بمعنى أن يقبل الدهان الجيد بمراحله المختلفة سواء البرايمرات أو المعاجين أو البطانات أو أوجه الدهانات المختلفة.
2- ولإنجاح الدهان يجب أن ندرس السطح جيداً أو مدى توافقه مع طبقات المعجون والدهان وتظهر أهمية ذلك في الأسطح القديمة المراد إعادة طلائها.
فعند الرغبة في دهان سطح قديم مدهون ببوية الزيت أو اللاكيه ومطلوب دهانه ببوية البلاستيك يجب عمل طبقة وسيطة بينهما مكونة من بوية اللاكيه المط بعد تنظيف السطح جيداً بعمل السنفرة اللازمة.

الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

3- من الأمور الهامة في تجهيزات الأسطح للطلاء بالبلاستيك هو النظافة التامة لهذا السطح وإزالة أي أتربة أو عوالق أو بقايا مونة.
مراحل تجهيز السطح وخطوات الدهان:
تكون مراحل التجهيز للأسطح وخطوات الدهان ببوية البلاستيك كما يلي:
1- النظافة التامة للسطح والصنفرة الجيدة وإزالة أي أتربه أو بقايا مونة أو أي مواد دهنية.
2- يمكن تجليخ السطح بوجه بلاستيك مخفف أولاً ثم فرد طبقة معجون أو سحب سكينة معجون مباشرة على الحائط ويتوقف على رؤية المهندس وعلى حالة السطح.
3- يلي ذلك عمل صنفرة بعد تمام جفاف طبقة المعجون.
4- التنظيف الجيد لناتج الصنفرة ثم جرد (سحب) سكينه المعجون التالية أو عمل التلقيط بالمعجون فقط حسب حالة السطح.
5- يتم دهان طبقة البطانة أو الوجه الأول من البلاستيك ويكون مخففاً بالماء بنسبة 15% إلى 50% حسب نوع وشحومية البلاستيك وقابليته لذلك ويفضل أن تكون هذه البطانة أو الوجه الأول ملونة بدرجة لون أفتح من اللون المطلوب.
بالنسبة للون يجب أن تكون الأكاسيد المستخدمة قابلة للذوبان في الماء ويتم تقليبها جيداً في الماء بكمية مناسبة حسب اللون المطلوب وتركيزه ثم يتم تصفية اللون بسلك ناعم أو بشاش أو قماش حرير. كما يمكن إستخدام ألوان مائية سائلة جاهزة على أن تكون من الألوان الجيدة.
6- يلي ذلك تلقيط معجون في الماكن التي تحتاج لذلك على أن يكون هذا بعد تمام جفاف الوجه الأول.
7- يتم عمل طبقة دهان الوجه الثاني مخففاً بنسبة أقل من الوجه الأول في حدود من 15% إلى 20% حسب نوع البلاستيك وقابليته وشحوميته. ويكون أيضاً البلاستيك ملون بدرجة أفتح من اللون المطلوب على أن يكون ذلك بعد تمام جفاف الوجه الثاني.
8- في بعض أنواع التشطيبات الفاخرة والسوبر لوكي يتم عمل وجه لاكيه مط مجفف كطبقة رابطة بين طبقات بوية البلاستيك خاصة إذا كانت طبقات الدهان تزيد على 4 طبقات.
9- يتم بعد ذلك عمل التلقيط اللازم بمعجون البلاستيك ثم دهان الوجه الخير باللون المطلوب حسب فاتورة اللون المعتمد.
10- يوجد أنواع من بوية البلاستيك ملونة جاهزة وبالأرقام حسب كتالوجات الشركات المنتجة.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

11- يوجد دهان شفاف اكليركي يسمى بولش أو ورنيش مائي يمكن دهان بوية البلاستيك به كنوع من الوقاية ويعطي لمعان بسيط ويجعل البلاستيك قابل للغسيل وهذا النوع من البوليش يستخدم أيضاً لجميع الدهانات المائية الحديثة مثل الجرافياتو والكوارتز.
(4-1-1- هـ) البلاستيك نصف لامع:
1- من أحدث أنواع بوية البلاستيك وأرقى أنواع الدهانات المائية ويعطي شكلاً جيداً منافساً لبوية اللاكيه متميزاً عنه في سهولة الدهان والتنظيف مع باقي المميزات الخاصة بدهانات البلاستيك والتي تم التنويه عنها.
2- طريقة الدهان ببوية البلاستيك اللامع لا يختلف عن طريقة دهان البلاستيك العادي ويمكن عمل الأوجه الأولى والثانية والوجهين الآخرين من هذا النوع المتطور.
3- هذا النوع مناسب جداً لدهان الواجهات نظراً لتمتعه بمقاومة عالية للعوامل الجوية مع مقاومته الشديدة للماء بجانب الشكل الجمالي الرائع.
(4-1-1-و) الكوارتز وطريقة تنفيذه QUARTZ:
1- من الدهانات الحديثة العملية التتي تتمتع بجمال المظهر والألوان المتعددة الحديثة والجميلة مع سهولة التنفيذ وسرعته ولا يحتاج دهان الكوارتز إلى خبرات عالية.
2- من مميزاته إمكانية دهانه على جميع أنواع السح سواء الخرسانية سابقة الصب أو سابقة الإجهاد أو على أسطح الألواح الأسبستوس.
3- هذا الدهان يعطي شكلاً محبباً حيث يتم دهانه على بروله إسفنجية كما يمكن رشه بماكينات رش البويات أو بالكمبروسورات.
4- يمكن فرد الكوارتز بسكينه معجون ثم عمل النقشات المطلوبة بواسطة روله عادية أو بالتمشيط.
5- يمكن التحكم في النقشه وحجم الحبايه بواسطة تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء فعند الرغبة في الحصول على كوارتز ناعم ذو حبايه صغيرة يتم تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء... مع عمل فواتير بالتقشات المطلوبة... بجانب الألوان المطلوبة أيضاً... وعند الرغبة في الحصول على حبايه متوسطه لا يتم التخفيف... هذا أيضاً يتوقف على حالة السطح غير مستوى يفضل الحبايه الكبيرة لتغطية ذلك.
6- يمكن عمل أشكال جديدة وتربيعات وأشكال هندسية في السطح أو الحوائط أو الأسقف المطلوب دهانها بالكوارتز وذلك بتطبيق الرسم والنقشات المطلوبة على الجزء المراد دهانه وذلك بواسطة استخدام شرائط سولوتيب لإظهار هذه التقسيمات.. ثم دهان وفرد 

الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

الكوارتز وبعد الجفاف يتم نزع السولوتيب مع دهان مكانه بنفس اللون أو بلون متدرج مع لون الكوارتز.
7- حيث أن هذا الدهان من الدهانات المائية WATER BASE فيمكن دهانه على الأسطح المدهونة ببوية البلاستيك أو التي تم سحبها بمعجون البلاستيك.
8- في حالة الرغبة في دهان سطج مدهون ببوية الزيت أو اللاكيه يتم عمل صنفرة جيده وعمل وجه لاكيه مط كطبقه وسيطه ثم عمل طبقة معجون بلاستيك يلي ذلك فرد ودهان الكوارتز.
9- في حالة بياض التخشين الجيد أو الأسطح الملساء من الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز BRECAST CONCRETE يمكن فرد ودهان الكوارتز مباشرة بدون أي طبقات تحضيرية أو معجون ويمكن الاكتفاء بعمل وجه بطانة من الكوارتز المخفف بالماء بنسبة 25% إلى 35% يلي ذلك الوجه النهائي حسب اللون المطلوب والنقشة والحباية المعتمدة من خلال فواتير الألوان والنقشات المعدة قبل بداية العمل.
10- يستخدم لتلوين الكوارتز الألوان المائية السائلة من نوع جيد أو أكاسيد البودره التي تذوب في الماء مع التقليب الجيد بشنيور خاص مركب عليه ذراع في نهايته قرص مستدير به أربع فتحات دائرية أو يكون في نهاية هذا الذراع اربعة ريش للتقليب الجيد... كما يمكن التقليب اليدوي الجيد ثم تتم التصفية على سلك ناعم أو قماش حرير.
ويجب أن يكون اللون بالعيار والتركيز الموحد والمحدد عند عمل فواتير الألوان مع ملاحظة أن اللون يفتح بعد الجفاف لذلك يتم اعتماد اللون بعد الجفاف.
11- يوجد عدة أنواع أيضاً من الكوارتز كما هو الحال في بوية البلاستيك فيوجد النوع المطفي العادي ويوجد النوع اللامع والنصف لامع.
كما يوجد أنواع أخرى من الكوارتز من حيث النعومة أو الخشونة وهذا يتوقف على حجم الحبيبات الداخلة في التركيب... هذابخلاف ما ذكرناه من أنواع النقشات الناعمة والخشنة المتوقفة على تخفيف الكوارتز بالماء للحصول على هذا كما ذكر سابقاً.
12- يمكن استخدام الورنيش المائي ( البوليش) المعتمد الأكليريلك وذلك للدهان فوق الكوارتز العادي لإكسابه لمعان خفيف مع زيادة قابليته للغسيل والتنظيف بالماء والصابون بواسطة قطعة إسفنجية أو قطعة قماش قطنية بيضاء.
13- عند الرغبة في تجديد دهان الكوارتز يتم تنظيفه بالماء والصابون ثم يتم دهان وجه أو وجهين بلاستيك مع إمكانية تغير اللون بلون جديد مع دراسة تفاعل الألوان مع بعضها.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

(4-1-1-و-1) الكوارتز المطاطي:
1- الكوارتز المطاطي مثل النوع السابق ولكنه يتمتع بمرونة عالية ويكون فيلماً على السطح فيمكن بذلك أن يغطي أي شروخ غير إنشائية وغير خطرة وغير مؤثرة على المبنى ويكون ذلك في المنشآت المؤقتة التي بها شروخ أو في الأماكن التي بها فواصل تمدد.
2- يستخدم أيضاً هذا النوع كدهان للواجهات الهامة لكونه مقاوماً للعوامل الجوية والأمطار.
3- لا يختلف هذا النوع من حيث تشغيله أو تلوينه عما ذكر في الكوارتز العادي.
(4-1-1-ز) الجرافياتو GRAVATO:
1- يعتبر الجرافياتو من التكسيات الحديثة المتطورة التي تحل مشاكل كثيرة خاصة للأسطح المختلفة سواء الإسمنتية أو الخرسانية أو الخشبية أو الاسبستوس كذلك الأسطح الخرسانية سابقة التجهيز وسابقة الإجهاد precast & prestressed conctrete.
2- كذلك يمكن فرد الجرافياتو على المباني الطوب بشرط استواء السطح وتكون العراميس مملوءة.
3- يعالج الجرافياتو عيوب الأسطح حيث يتم فرده بسمك من 3 مم إلى 9مم فيغطي بذلك عيوب المحارة أو الطوب أو الخرسانة أو الأسطح الأخرى كالأسطح الخشبية أو الأسبستوس.
4- يشبه الجرافياتو الكوارتز ولكن يدخل في تركيبه حبيبات الكوارتز أو الرمال الناعمة أو كربونات الكالسيوم.
5- هذا الدهان يغطي سطحاً محبباً بسمك من 3مم إلى 9مم ويتم فرده بسكينة معجون ثم التمشيط أو الفرد مباشرة برولة إسفنجية مخرمة.
طريقة عمل التكسية بالجرافياتو:
1- يتم تنظيف السطح جيداً وإزالة أي أتربة أو عوالق أو مونة على السطح المراد فرد الجرافياتو عليه.
2- يتم سحب الجرافياتو بواسطة سكينة معجون كف عريض ثم التمشيط أو تمرير الرولة الإسفنجية المخرمة وعمل النقشة المطلوبة حسب الفاتورة التي يتم إعدادها قبل البدء في العمل لتحدد بها النقسة واللون المعتمدين.
3- يمكن تمشيط الجرافياتو بحرف سكينة المعجون كما يمكن عمل أشكال متعددة منه لأن كثافته العالية تتيح هذه الإمكانية.
4- يلون الجرافياتو بالألوان المائية السائلة الجيدة التي تستخدم للبلاستيك أو الكوارتز وبنفس الطريقة السابقة.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

5- يمكن استحداث نقااشات ورسومات وبانوهات في الأسقف أو الحوائط أو الأسطح المراد فرد الجرافياتو عليها عن طريق عمل هذه البانوهات بواسطة السولتيب ثم فرد الجرافياتو وبعد الجفاف يتم نزع شرائط السولتيب ثم دهان مكانها ببوية البلاستيك بألوان متوافقة مع ألوان الجرافياتو.
6- يمكن استخدام الورنيش المائي البوليش للدهان فوق الجرافياتو لإكسابه خواص جديدة كالمعان وقابلية الغسيل وسهولة التنظيف.
7- وحيث أن الجرافياتو من الدهانات المائية WATER BASE فيمكن دهانه فوق الأسطح المدهونه بالبلاستيك أو التي تم سحبها بالمعجون المائي وفي حالة الأسطح المدهونة ببوية الزيت أو اللاكيه يتم عمل طبقة وسيطة من اللاكيه المط وذلك بعد صنفرة وتنظيف السطح جيداً.
(4-1-1-ح) الجرانيوليت GRANULITS:
1- الجرانيوليت من تكسيات الحوائط المنتشرة والشائعة في غالبية الدول العربية وفي الدول الأوربية وهو مناسب لأعمال الديكورات والواجهات والمداخل وقد تم استحداث أنواع كثيرة.
2- يتكون الجرانيوليت من كسر الرخام الطبيعي أو من حبيبات الرمال التي يتم تلوينها بالدوكو أو الأيبوكسي ويتم ذلك في خلاطات خاصة ثم تخفف.
وقد تم استحداث نوع من الجرانيوليت مكون من خرز البلاستيك المستدير الملون.
3- يصنع الجرانيوليت بخلط المكونات السابقة مع أنواع خاصة مثل البوليمرات مثل البولي فينيل اسيتات أو البولي فينيل أكريلات مع الميثيل سليلوز مع المواد الحافظة.
4- يمكن عمل تداخل في تكوين حبيبات الجرانيوليت كإدخال لونين أو أكثر بنسب محددة وبنفس مقاس الحبيبات فتعطي شكلاً جمالياً رائعاً.
5- يتراوح حجم حبيبات الجرانيوليت من 3مم إلى 1.6مم.
6- رغم المميزات السابقة للجرانيوليت إلا أنه يحتاج إلى عناية خاصة عند الفرد وأثناء التشغيل كما انه لا يصلح على الأسطح الرطبة أو التي بها جير في البيض.
أنواع الجرانيوليت:
1- تعتمد أنواع الجرانيوليت على نوع الحصوة المستخدمة وعلى حجمها وأكثر الأنواع شيوعاً هي:
• جرانيوليت ناعم بحصوة رخام طبيعي ذات سمك من 3,مم إلى 7,مم.
• جرانيوليت ناعم بحصوة صناعي ملون ذات سمك من 3,مم إلى 7,مم.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

• جرانيوليت خشن بحصوة صناعي ملون ذات سمك من 7,مم إلى 1.6مم.
• جرانيوليت خشن من خام طبيعي ذات سمك من 3,مم إلى 7,مم.
• جرانيوليت ناعم من خرز البولي بروبلين الملون بسمك من 3,مم إلى 7,مم.
• جرانيوليت خشن من خرز البولي بروبلين الملون بسمك من 7,مم إلى 1.6مم.
2- يمكن إضافة بعض المواد اللامعة الدقيقة وهو ما يعرف بالترتر بكميات صغيرة إلى الجرانيوليت الناعم فيعطي شكلاً جذاباً خاصة في الأماكن التجارية ووسائل الدعاية والإعلان والمداخل.
3- يجب أن تكون الحبيبات المستخدمة في صناعة الجرانيوليت مستديرة ونظيفة وبالنسبة للحصوة الطبيعية يجب أن يكون ناتج كسارات خاصة وليس من مخلفات محاجر ومناشير رخام.
الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها عند فرد الجرانيوليت:
على الرغم من الشكل الرائع والجمالي للجرانيوليت إلا أنه قد تحدث مشاكل بعد الفرد نتيجة أخطاء شائعة نوجزها بالآتي:
1- يجب أن يكون بياض التخشين المطلوب فرد الجرانيوليت عليه خالي تماماً من الجير لتلاشي السرفال الموجود في الجير والذي يزداد حجمه عند تعرضه لأي رطوبة أو ماء متسبب في تقصير الجرانيوليت.
2- في حالة بياض التخشين الذي به جير يتم عمل وجه مجفف من مادة رابطة BOMDING AGENT بنسبة من 1 : 8 إلى 1 : 10.
3- لا يصلح الجرانيوليت على الأسطح الرطبة ويجب في هذه الحالة علاج الرطوبة ووقف بصدورها ثم دهان وجه عازل من الدهانات الإسمنتية العازلة CEMENTITOUS INSULATION PAINT.
4- عند الرغبة في فرد الجرانيوليت على حائط مدهون ببلاستيك يتم تنظيف السطح جيداً من أي أتربة ويكون ذلك بقطعة إسفنجية مبلله بالماء والصابون ثم فرد الجرانيوليت مباشرة.
5- في حالة الأسطح المدهونة ببوية الزيت أو اللاكيه يتم صنفرة الحائط أو السطح جيداً ثم دهان وجه من اللاكيه المط كطبقة وسيطة ثم سحب أو جرد سكينة معجون بلاستيك يلي ذلك فرد الجرانيوليت.
6- يجب أن يتم حساب كمية الجرانيوليت بدقة مع تقدير نسبة الهالك ويتم الشراء دفعة واحدة لتفادي طلب كميات إضافية قد يحدث بها اختلاف في الألوان ويكون تحديد الكمية بناءً على معادلات خاصة.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

7- يجب العناية بتخزين العبوات بعيداً عن الرطوبة وعن الحرارة المرتفعة مع التأكد من إحكام غلق العبوات عند التخزين وبعد كل استخدام.
8- يتم إضافة كوب ماء على باستلة الجرانيوليت عند الاستخدام مع التقليب الجيد قبل الاستخدام.
9- يجب التأكد من تاريخ الإنتاج وانتهاء الصلاحية وهي عام من تاريخ الإنتاج كما يجب التأكد من الرقم الخاص باللون المعتمد من الكتالوج وحسب فاتورة الألوان والعينة المعتمدة.
(4-1-1-ط) اللاكيه (بوية الزيت):
1- يعتبر اللاكيه من الدهانات الزيتية التي تستخدم منذ فترة طويلة وأثبتت كفاءة عالية ولها قوة تحمل عالية للضروف الجوية المختلفة مع قابلية الغسيل.
2- يحتاج اللاكيه ( بوية الزيت) إلى خبرة عالية في تصنيعه أو دهانه كما أن السطح المراد دهانه باللاكيه يحتاج إلى تجهيزات خاصة.
أنواع اللاكيه هي: 
• لاكيه لامع.
• لاكيه نصف لامع.
• لاكيه مط.
طريقة دهان اللاكيه على الحوائط :
1- يتم تنظيف الحائط جيداً من أي أتربة أو مواد عالقة أو مونة ساقطة مع صنفرة الحائط أو السطح بصنفرة خشنه.
2- يتم التجليخ السطحي بزيت بذرة الكتان المغلي ونفط وزنك (ليثيبون) بنسب وزنية 1:1/3 : 1/14 والغرض من التجليخ هو سد مسام الحائط وجعله متماسكاً ليتقبل طبقة المعجون التالية.
3- يتم عمل سكينة معجون زيتي.
4- بعد جفاف المعجون يتم عمل صنفرة جيده ثم تلقيط معجون من نفس النوع أو سحب سكينة معجون ثانية إذا لزم الأمر وحسب حالة السطح.
5- بعد تمام الصنفرة يتم دهان وجه تحضيري مجفف من بوية الزيت على أن تكون البوية ملونه بالألوان الزيتية الخاصة بذلك.
6- بعد تمام الجفاف يتم عمل التلقيط بالمعجون ثم الصنفرة.. يلي ذلك البدء في الوجه الثاني على أن يكون أقل تخفيفاً من الوجه الأول. ويدرجه أفتح درجة من اللون المطلوب والمعتمد في فاتورة الألوان.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

7- يتم تلقيط معجون للوجه الثاني ويتم تتابع طبقات الدهان والتلقيط حتى الوجه الأخير من اللاكيه حسب اللون المطلوب.
8- يراعى أن يكون الدهان من أعلى إلى أسفل.
خطوات دهان اللاكيه على الأخشاب:
1- بالنسبة للنجارة الخاصة بالباب والشباك يتم دهانها بعد التصنيع مباشرة بدهان السلاقون والمتبع بالنسبة للسلاقون أن يتم دهان وجه عند التشوين ووجه آخر بعد التركيب.
2- يجدر للإشارة هنا إلى ضرورة التشوين الجيد للأخشاب من حيث الرص والترتيب والابتعاد عن الرطوبة وحرارة الشمس.
3- يجب أن يتم علاج أي نتوءات للأخشاب خاصة بتلك المنتشرة في الخشب السويد وذلك بكيها بالجملكه أو بالثوم وذلك بوضع قطعة صغيرة من الثوم في قطعة شاش والدق على الأماكن التي بها نتوءات فيتسرب سائل الثوم إليها.. مانعاً تسرب الراتنجات التي تخرج من هذه النتوءات والتي تتسبب في تقشير البويات والورنيشات.
4- يتم دهان راس حلوق الحمامات والمطابخ أو الغرف التي تعلوها حمامات أو مطابخ وذلك بدهان البيتومين على البارد العازل ضد أي احتمالات تسرب المياه والرطوبة.
5- بعد تركيب النجارة ودهانها الوجه الثاني من السلاقون وبعد تركيب البلاط والانتهاء من المحارة يتم صنفرة النجارة جيداً وعمل التجليخ بالزيت والنفط والزنك بنسبة 1:1/3 1:1/4 بالوزن لملئ المسام ثم جرد معجون زيتي.. وبعد جفاف المعجون تتم الصنفرة اللازمة ثم التلقيط أو سحب سكينة معجون ثانية حسب حالة السطح ورؤية المهندس.
6- يتم بعد ذلك عمل البطانة ببوية الزيت باللون الأفتح من اللون المطلوب المعتمد.
7- يلي ذلك عمل تلقيط معجون وصنفرة ثم الوجه التالي حتى تصل إلى الوجه الأخير باللون المطلوب المعتمد.
(4-1-1-ط-1) دهان النجارة بالأجلاسية ( الدهان الشفاف ):
1- يكون دهان الأجلاسيه للأخشاب ذات الشكل الجمالي والتي بها تجذبع طبيعي كخشب الأرو والبلوط والعزيزي.. كما يجب أن يكون الخشب جديد ولم يسبق دهانه و إلا يتم قشطه ولا يتم إزالة الدهانات القديمة في هذه الحالة بالمزيلات الكيماوية لأنها ت}ثر على سمرة الأخشاب وتجعل السطح رمادي غامق وتجعل شكل التجاذيع باهته.
2- يتم صنفرة السطح جيداً بصنفرة ناعمة وتغطيس رؤوس المسامير بواسطة السنبك .

الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

3- يتم علاج العقد بالجملكه البيضاء المحلولة بنسبة 1 : 5 أو بالجملكه الحمراء أو عن طريق فصوص الثوم كما يلي:
يتم تقطيع قطع الثوم ووضعها في قطعة قماش أو شاش ثم تدق فوق العقد فتمتلئ هذه العقد بعصير الثوم.. وبذلك نكون قد كوينا هذه العقد ومنعنا الإفرازات الراتنجية التي تسبب في طرد وتقشير الدهانات والورنيشات والمعاجين.
4- يتم عمل بطانة الأجلسيه التي تتكون: 
5 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي.
3 جزء نفط رومي (أو تربنتين).
2 جزء طينه.
5- يتم عمل تلقيط من المعجون الزيتي المكون من:
2 جزء غراء حيواني.
2 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي نقي.
4 جزء اسبيداج (كربونات الكالسيوم) + اللون المطلوب
ويلي ذلك عمل الصنفرة اللازمة
6- يتم دهان أول وجه لامع ويتكون من:
8 جزء ورنيش سنتتيك.
1 جزء نفط.
7- يتم عمل الوجه الثاني من الورنيش السنتتيك الجيد.
8- في بعض الحالات وعند الرغبة في دهان خشب أقل قيمة من الأرو ومن البلوط والعزيزي يمكن صبغة الأخشاب العادية بإحدى الصبغات المائية مثل صبغة حصى الجوز أو حصى الماهوجني كالتالي:
• يتم إذابة الصبغات السابقة في ماء دافئ وتقلب جيداً ثم تترك لتبرد بعد التأكد من تمام الذوبان ثم يضاف إليها محلول الغراء بنسبة 1 : 15 منسباً إلى محلول الصبغة وذلك للتثبيت الجيد.
• يتم صنفرة السطح جيداً وتغطيس (إخفاء) رؤوس المسامير بواسطة الدق عليها بالسنبك وكي العقد كما سبق.
• يتم دهان السطح بمحلول الغراء والماء بنسبة 1 : 10 لملء المسام.
• يتم دهان محلول الصبغة باستخدام قطعة قماش قطنية مع ضرورة انتظام الدهان وإزالة الصبغة الزائدة.
• ويتم اتباع الخطوات السابق شرحها لدهان الأجلاسيه.
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

(4-1-1-ط-2) دهانات النجارة بالورنيشات:
يتضح مما سبق أنه يجب أن يقوم بعمليات طلاء الأخشاب نقاشين مدربين من حيث خلط الخامات أو من حيث التحكم في الألوان أو من حيث الدهان لذلك تم استحداث أنواع جديده وجيده من الورنيشات منها السنتتيك ومنها من البولي ريثان ومن البولي أستر ومتوفرة بعدة ألوان تعطي الإحساس بفخامة الأخشاب.. كما تعطي أنواع التشطيبات المطلوبة بجانب شدة اللمعان والمقاومة الجيدة للظروف المختلفة.
وهذه الورنيشات سريعة جداً في دهانها مع السهولة التامة ولا تحتاج خبرات عالية. ويتم دهانها وجهين الوجه الأول مخفف لملء المسام والوجه الثاني وجه تشطيب كما يوجد أنواع من هذه الورنيشات تعتمد على السليلوز ويتم تبطين هذا النوع من الدهانات ببطانة عبارة عن سيلر سليلوزي لملئ المسام ثم الصنفرة الجيدة ثم دهان الورنيش السليلوزي.
(4-1-1-ط-3) المعجون المرن (المطاطي):
1- هذا النوع من المعجون يستخدم في الأماكن المعرضة للحرارة المستمرة والتي تتسبب في تساقط المعجون العادي وتحلل المادة الرابطة الاساسية نظراً لإختلاف معاملي التمدد والإنكماش بين المعجون والسطح. لذلك ابتكرت عدة أنواع من المعاجين المطاطية منها ماهو مرتفع الثمن كالسليكون المطاطي الذي يستخدم في الأماكن الهامة كزجاج السيارات وأحواض السمك ومنها المعجون المطاطي الزيتي للإستخدامات المعمارية في السباكة وفي أعمال الكريتال حيث يوضع بين الزجاج والباكيتات الخشب والحديد كما يستخدم لعلاج الشروخ الشعرية الغير إنشائية.
ويتركب هذا المعجون من:
1 جزء سابيداج 
2/1 جزء زيت بذرة الكتان مغلي نقي.
2/1 جزء زيت بذرة القطن(الفرنساوي)
2- يوجد نوع آخر من المعاجين الغير منكمشة ويتكون من:
1 جزء كولين 
1 جزء سلقون
1 جزء حمرة
تخلط هذه النسب جيداً على الناشف ويضاف إليها 105 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي نقي.


الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

(4-1-1-ط-4) اللاكيه المط :
لا تختلف طرق دهان اللاكيه المط عن طرق دهان اللاكيه اللامع الذي سبق شرحه سواء كان ذلك على الحوائط أو على الأخشاب.
وفكرة اللاكيه المط هي أن نسبة المخفف تزيد فيه بحيث تفقد الزيت لمعانه فيعطي سطحاً مطفياً.
ويمكن لإحداث الحبيبات الزخرفية فيه وبتكوين اللاكيه المط من10 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي. 
20 جزء زيت بذرة كتان نيئ.
20 جزء نفط.
50 جزء زنك (ليثيبون).
مع إضافة اللون المطلوب.
(4-1-1- ي) السلاقون (رابع أكسيد الرصاص):
السلاقون من الدهانات التي تستخدم لدهان النجارة خاصة بعد التصنيع وقبل التشوين وبعد التركيب لحماية النجارة من العوامل الجوية المختلفة.
كما تدهن به مواسير الزهر لنفس الغرض السابق ويتكون السلاقون من رابع أكسيد الرصاص وهي مادة سامة ومحظور استخدامها عالمياً واستحدثت دهانات تفي بنفس الغرض مع توفير عنصر الأمان لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد عند التصنيع وعند الدهان.
يتكون دهان السلاقون من:
105 جزء سلاقون بودرة.
3 جزء زيت بذرة كتان مغلي.
3 جزء زنك (ليثيبون).
105 جزء سبيداج.
(4-1-1- ك) البرايمر:
البرايمر المتعارف عليه في السوق المصري هو الدهان البني المحروق الذي يستخدم لدهان أعمال الحديد والكريتال ولكن كلمة برايمر PRIMER تعني الوجه التحضيري.
والبرايمر المقصود هنا يتكون من الآتي:
2 جزء أكسيد حديدوز.
3 جزء ورنيش.
105 جزء نفط .
الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

2 جزء زنك الليثيبون.
1 جزء سبيداج.
ودخول أكسيد الحديدوز في هذا الدهان يعطيه مقاومة جيدة للصدأ والعوامل الجوية.
4-2 كيفية اختبار المواد المستخدمة في الدهانات:
من الأمور الهامة معرفة المواد المستخدمة في الدهانات و كيفية إختبارها موقعياً و عملياً لتلاشي استخدام أنواع سيئة تسبب مشاكل في عملية الطلاء.
4-2-1 زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي:
1- من المواد الأساسية الداخلة في صناعة البويات و في تبطين و تجليخ الحوائط و النجارة و هي معرضة إلى الغش التجاري و ذلك بإضافة زيوت أخرى قليلة الثمن أو خلطة بزيوت السيارات المرتجعة أو إضافة كميات نفط إليه.
2- و الطرق المعملية لإختبار زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي تعتمد على الوزن النوعي للزيت و هو في حدود 930 و يمكن قياسه بواسطة الهيدرو ميتر و زجاجة الوزن النوعي ذات الغطاء المصنفر و المدرج و حجمها 25 ملم.
3- يكون الزيت السليم النقي عديم الرائحة و شفاف لا يوجد به أي عوالق.
4- يمكن أخذ كمية من الزيت على راحة اليد ثم يتم فركها لمدة قصيرة ثم يتم معرفة رائحة الزيت النقي.
4-2-3 الزنك (الليثيبون):
1- وهو من المواد المعرضة للغش التجاري لإرتفاع ثمنه و لسهولة غشه بالأسبيداج الناعم، و عموماً فالليثيبون الأصلي و اسمه الدارج في الأسواق هو الزنك لدخول أكسيد الزنك في تركيبه و هو عبارة عن مسحوق أبيض ناعم الملمس دهني يترك أثر دهني في اليد فعند وضع كمية في راحة اليد و الضغط عليها لا تفرك بسهولة و لا يزول أثرها بسهولة.
2- كثافة الليثيبون 4.3. 
4-2-4 الورنيشات:
يعتمد اختبار الورنيش على معرفة سرعة جفافه و مقاومته للخدش و الرطوبة كما أن القوام هام جداً فيجب أن يكون مناسبا.
يمكن الإعتماد على رائحة الورنيش لمعرفة ما إذا كان يضاف إليه نفط أو كيروسين. و بدهان قطعة من الصفيح بالورنيش يمكن معرفة سرعة الجفاف كما يمكن أن يتم تغطيسها في الماء عدة مرات لمعرفة مقاومتها للماء.

الفصل الرابع: أقسام الدهانات

4-3 تكسيات الحوائط بالفيبر:
1- يعطي هذا النوع شكلاً يشبه الموكيت الناعم.
2- يوجد هذا النوع من الفيبر في أكياس وزنها في حدود 3 ك و يكون بداخلها المادة اللصقة البودرة.
3- توضع محتويات هذا الكيس في 4 لتر ماء و تقلب جيداً و تترك لمدة 20 دقيقة.
4- يتم تنظيف الحائط أو الجزء الخشبي المراد فرد الفيبر عليه ثم عمل سكينة معجون بلاستيك أو وجه بلاستيك .
5- يتم فرد المادة المخمرة بواسطة سكينة المعجون و بروة صغيرة مع الضغط المناسب للحصول على أقل سمك ممكن.
6- يصبح هذا الدهان على جميع الأسطح الخشبية و الأسمنتية و الجبسية و الحوائط الجاهزة.
7- العبوة السابقة تكفي لفرد 3 متر مربع.
8- هذا النوع متوفر بألوان متعددة و بدرجات نعومة مختلفة.
9- يساعد هذا النوع في عزل الحرارة بالأسقف و الحوائط..
10- في حالة الرغبة في فرد هذا النوع على حوائط مدهونة باللاكية تتم الصنفرة الجيدة ثم عمل سكينة معجون بلاستيك ثم فرد الفيبر بالطريقة السابقة.
4-4 الورنيشات المعمارية:
تعريف الورنيش :
الورنيش من المواد التي تظهر الشيء وتعطيه بريق لامع بجانب توفير الحماية اللازمة له.
لذلك تطورت صناعة الورنيش بحيث يعطي خواص ومقاومات لم تكن معروفة من قبل . فأصبح يوجد ورنيش عازل للرطوبة ،عازل حراري ، بجانب الورنيشات المعتادة المقاومة للعوامل الجوية وللاستخدامات المختلفة . 
و الورنيش له عدة قواعد تأسيس، يجب أن يكون السطح المدهون بالورنيش متوافق مع الدهانات الموجودة على السطح، و من الأمور الهامة أيضاً معرفة مواد التخفيف للورنيش المستخدم. 
ونلخص أنواع الورنيشات الرئيسية حسب نوع المواد المخففة إلى :
1- ورنيش زيتي يخفف يالتربنتين ( ورنيشا:68:ت السنتيك ).
2- ورنيش كحولي يخفف بالكحول أو الأسيتون .
3- ورنيش مائي يخفف بالماء .
4- ورنيش سليلوزي يخفف بالثنر .
5- الورنيشات الشمعية .
:68::68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد ننتظر المزيد ........


----------



## somahmed2010 (26 يناير 2011)

شكر شديييييد على هذا الموضوووووع واستفدت منه كتير


----------



## abo-ali87 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي 
والله يبارك فيك


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

